# blood slaughterer/defieler conversion



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

this is a forge world blood slaughterer of khorne with the defieler bottom half, although the model belongs to my friend i painted it and helped convert it


























i am also painting up a defieler in the same colour sceme so pics of that will be up soon

enjoy 

edd


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

I love the fanged head that looks ready to comp your head off.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Please place a mini in front of him.... that would look AWESOME An IG would look great.

You are just minding your own business, shooting xenos, killing some heretics, when suddenly this thing sneaks up to you :shok:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, something looks wrong about it. Maybe the joint between the two needs to bulked up or something. Now that I think about it, bulking up the model in general would be good.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

what excatly do you mean by "bulking it up"?

as requested here are some pictures with an unsuspecting guardsman


















cheers

edd


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I think the torso needs to be sunk into the chassy more rather than bulked out. Looks great.
Also, the legs look a little too ridged. They're at right angles almost, which makes the chassy and torso look almost light.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Personally i don't see any issues with it, it looks fantastically khorne.

I imagine it scattering about the battlefield, chucking bodies up in the air, with top section spinning about like a lethal dreidel mincing them to pieces. 

It's bloody terrifying, great work :biggrin:


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I do have to agree something looks off about it. I think it still looks like you have stuck two different models together they need to mesh better. I think the join needs to be bulked up a bit and the body to be changed a bit to fit more in with the style of the blood slaughter.


----------



## thirdstorm (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a suggestion,

maybe add some plasticard curved armored plates on the defiler hull to tie the two together a bit more...


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it looks good how it is, bulking it out will make it look too stock, at the moment it looks like a spider thing of death + rep.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

like it though would say one thing to the guardsman RUN!!!!!!:grin:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

the guardsman is actually from my traitor guard army so it has nothing to worry about, well apart from the fact that khorne cares not from where the blood flows . . .

also thanks for the advice on how to improve the model, i will have to ask my friend about altering it as he paid for it and it's his model but just as a starting point, what do you guys think it needs? the intersecting between the blood slaughterer torso and the defeiler bottom taking out? plasticard plates to bulk it out?

throw all your ideas at me

cheers

edd


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I really laughed when I saw your maniacally looking machine looking and clawing at the guardsman :laugh:. It is great, though bulking up the defile-o-reaper would be a good choice: P


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

nice work, i digg it


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> khorne cares not from where the blood flows . . .


No! Its The Blood God cares not whence the blood folows only that it does!:laugh:

Nah, only joking, thats a really bad-ass piece there, and although I agree about 'bulking' it up, it seems like to much effort for too little reward personnaly...:victory:


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i know you guys say bulk it up but like where? using what etc.

cheers

edd


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> know you guys say bulk it up but like where? using what etc


I dunno... plasticard mybe? but IMO, again, I see nothing wrong with it... as does BitsandKits, and he`s like some kind of modelling guru....


----------

